# Swapping from Turbo 400 to 4L60 overdrive transmission



## Brown Water Fan (Jun 20, 2021)

Fellow enthusiasts,
Have any of you made the swap from the factory Turbo 400 to 4L60 overdrive transmission?
I love the idea of Overdrive for longer drives. 
I have the Holley Terminator X system with is fully adjustable. 
My concerns are twofold:
1- I have the Hurst dual gate shifter. Is there a new plate I can get that would show overdrive? Can it be adjusted to add Overdrive?
2- How much modification is required?
Any thing else I should be considering?
Thanks all.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Brown this has been a popular subject, I think the only downfall on the post 700r4 aka le’s is that they are electronic shift control compared to the cable shifted 200 4R and the 700r4. There is also a gear vendors overdrive for the Turbo 400


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Yeah, having been cught up in many of the recent threads on this, I'd go Gear Vendors OD.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

You will greatly miss your dual gate if you eliminate it. OD is the way to go IMHO.


----------

